# Conservatory student



## TheRadioApoc

Hi!

This year, I started my first year in a conservatory in Belgium.
Since my first day there, I'm having several questions that keep going through my mind.

Why do I go there? Obviously because music is my passion and I want to make my job of it, but when you listen to popular radio channels, most of the things I hear is (in my eyes) crap. Though, those people are so much more famous and make so much more money than what I consider real musicians. 
And also, what is considered a professional musician? If you're an amateur, but you can make your living out of music, are you a professional? Popular people like Lady Gaga and Justin Bieber, are they professionals?

I hope that explains my thoughts!


----------



## PetrB

The fundamental definition of professional is one who works at a skill for their living. So, trained, untrained, half-trained, a folk singer who makes a living either performing, writing and recording folk songs (or all three) is a professional musician.

There are professionals in all genres of music, from ethnic musics to classical.

"Amateur" though, is interesting: regardless of the western language, it _used to mean_ someone who was _as skilled as a professional_ but did not do that work for a living. Currently, amateur is meant as "less than professional caliber" and it is understood they do not perform for a living.

As far as popular music and musicians often making more per year than a highly skilled classical musician, the fact is in the numbers. Millions more regularly consume popular music, so the consumer base is that much greater than for classical music. Just a fact of life, and do not dwell on it, but just work toward your goal.

And... Congratulations! Acceptance into conservatory is already some sign of your level of ability.


----------



## TheRadioApoc

Thank you, that was a very clear and helpful answer 

It's just, knowing that popular music is indeed so popular as the name says, 
AND the majority of the people thinking that this is great music, is discouraging me enormously. 
I have to put those thoughts away I think!

Thanks again!


----------



## PetrB

TheRadioApoc said:


> Thank you, that was a very clear and helpful answer
> 
> It's just, knowing that popular music is indeed so popular as the name says,
> AND the majority of the people thinking that this is great music, is discouraging me enormously.
> I have to put those thoughts away I think!
> 
> Thanks again!


You know what is good, and satisfies you... the next step is in allowing those who like / love pop music to like and love pop music


----------



## hreichgott

Hi TheRadioApoc. Nice to "meet" you.

In the long run you will only be happy if you are making the kind of music that you love, and devoting the bulk of your energy to becoming as good as you can at making that music. And you'll have the best chance at finding regular and interesting work if you are working on something you're committed to and skilled at. If that happens to be multiple styles, so much the better. It's always good to be versatile in case an unexpected job opportunity comes up. But none of us can count on fame and fortune, no matter what we do. Not even the millions of aspiring pop musicians out there


----------



## Pantheon

Hello TheRadioApoc! Your questions are very interesting!
You know, my dream would have been to have gone to a Conservatory and get the qualifications necessary to become a professional musician. But when I got to the local Conservatory the teachers were often too strict, the students were closed-minded and not knowledgeable. Today I attend private lessons, and some people have a hard time believing that I'm not at University studying music. People who attend this conservatory I refused to go to sometimes ask me questions about classical music, laughing at the fact that I know so much. 
I'm sure your conservatory is much better and you are happy there, my point being that even in classical music, musicians are far from being the best or the most interesting.
So as long as you hold on to your work and dreams, you will become the best and most fascinating musician ever


----------



## schuberkovich

I get those feelings as well - not just relating to music tastes


----------

